# Big BHP insurance??



## nismo22 (Jan 25, 2006)

Hi, my mates trying to get insured, but no one wants to touch him, he has a r32 gtr but has 25k plus mods everyone gets scared of the mods! He is 37 an has 8 years plus no claims. Do you know anyone who will insure his car?


----------



## phat_gadgy (Jan 23, 2005)

Has he tried A-Plan ?


----------



## nismo22 (Jan 25, 2006)

A-Plan said no


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Competition Car Insurance. You have to insure the car at book value and then the itemised mods for their agreed value. An engineers report will help.

competition car insurance

Telephone them. Ignore the automated message and speak to the operator. Ask to be put through to Steve Hallam. He is the only person there who will give a quote on a GT-R.


----------

